# Food Help Please



## BigRy (Oct 29, 2009)

I bulk cook chicken fillets (just boil them) and baked potatoes. Please help me with ideas how i can make the chicken more interesting with spices / sauces etc. all ideas welcomed.

Thanks folks


----------



## Tommo1436114510 (Feb 13, 2006)

Try adding "season all" spice or Nando's Piri Piri.

There are loads of different spices and marinades out there.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

looking for sharwoods spice mixes they are very good


----------

